# hair algae



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

does anyone know how to remove hair algae? it sucks my hc and riccia.. I already did the manual removing but it grows again.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

get some otocinclus
theyll eat this stuff
it might take a while though


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Florida flag fish (Jordanella floridae) will eat hair algae. I've had them clean up a wad of moss in a few days. Get females if you don't want to hassle with aggression between males or the males killing the females after spawning unless you have a large tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

tnks guys btw wer can i buy thaT otoclincos and that floorida fish. btw i lived in markham.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

arinsi, you live in markham right? you know where to buy florish excel near markham??


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

this is my fish tank and lots of hair algae


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

here's the other pics


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Forget the Otto's. It looks like a job for "Super Shrimp"!

Once he throws off his little red cape I'm sure he would munch away quite merrily on that stuff.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i already put 10ghost shrimps but they dont eat the hair algae its useless anyway.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You can try to manually remove some algae plants if you can.

Siamese Algae Eater do a good job with green hair algae. They literally saved my aquariums twice.
Look at this video. They are 'floating' like a hummingbird near leaves and 'shave' them. Funny to watch.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you so much. bt i think will eat my tetras? its look like siamese are aggresive?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> thank you so much. bt i think will eat my tetras? its look like siamese are aggresive?


SEAs eat vegetation, they are not interested in other fishes flesh  I even have two of them in my small shrimp tank 
Sometimes they chaise other Siamese Algae Eaters, but do not disturb other fishes.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i like ur tank..how many gallons of water? only lights in shrimp tank?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

you can find sae and otos at big als scarbrough
but i dont know if they are in stock


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

but they will not destroy my plants?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

nope, they will keep algae off your leaves


----------

